# Swirlology



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Ooh you took the thread right outta my mouth. I've been meaning to inquire more about this too. I'd like to know what folks think my horses have. I think their swirls are just as funky as that one!


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> Ooh you took the thread right outta my mouth. I've been meaning to inquire more about this too. I'd like to know what folks think my horses have. I think their swirls are just as funky as that one!


Feel free to post yours in here too for feedback. I don't mind!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Note: I am not reading 20+ individual whorls. It's time consuming and they are easy enough to read if you understand the basics. So here they are. I will use the horse in the OP pic as the demo. By the way, they are call whorls. 
Most horses have one whorl. Some have two. Each whorl is it's own personality. If they are both the same size, each has equal weight in terms of which one the horse is dominant. In some horses, one is bigger than the other. The bigger one is the one the horse will be using. Side by side whorls usually share the duty equally, while top/bottom whorls tend to have a dominant/subordinate status. A whorl at between the eyes is average intelligence with higher than the eyes being a smart whip and below the eyes being a duller mind. 

The horse in the pic has a defined concentrated whorl on the top, then changes direction and kinda sprawls out below into a long line. That little whorl on top indicates a very focused mind and it's in the smart zone. A horse using that one will be very keyed into whatever he is doing. Think a cutting horse who locks onto the cow. He's in the zone. The downside is it's a whorl that will be a horse that decides to do thing it's own way and be pig headed when asked to do otherwise. That sprawling part below it is the exact opposite. It's as it looks, all over the place. It's not focused but the whole thing stays in the above average zone. This can indicate a horse who is hard to get engaged in what you want it to be doing, or spookiness. I'd think you would have to be an active rider with this horse to get it focused on the task at hand. 

To sum up:

Tight circle = focused with amount of intelligence related to height of the whorl
Sprawling curvy line = all over the place, unpredictable

Above the eyes = smart
Between the eyes = average
Below the eyes = dull (think bomb proof trail horse)

There's not much else to it. A large chunk of people think it's complete bunk. I do find it fun to dabble with. I have yet to have someone say I didn't hit the nail on the head with the readings, so I tend to lean toward it holding some water.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Interesting! Guess I'll have to check out Summer's whorl now !


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A pile of horse poopie. Ya, because my hair likes to part on the right, I am/am not smarter/funnier/friendlier/more outgoing... Not.

MBP, I'm very surprised to read the reply from you! I would never have thunk it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I know right? What can I say. I started reading the darn things and kept seeing clear associations between the shape/placement and the personality/trainability of the horse. I'd go so far as to use it to rule out a purchase at this point. 



NorthernMama said:


> A pile of horse poopie. Ya, because my hair likes to part on the right, I am/am not smarter/funnier/friendlier/more outgoing... Not.
> 
> MBP, I'm very surprised to read the reply from you! I would never have thunk it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'd go so far as to use it to rule out a purchase at this point.


:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes really. That's all I have to say about that...


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

What if they don't have a swirl at all? 

Or a, whorl?

No obvious gathering of forehead fur in any particular direction.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

If I remember correctly, my horse has a tight whorl mostly pointing upward above her eyes. Smart? Very. Focused? Not so sure! There is more than one reason her name is Dory!

It reminds me of the idea of telling if a horse is left or right handed by which way its mane falls. My girl's mane splits smack down the middle but I will tell you she is not equally balanced. 

It's pretty interesting and seems fun, but I'm not sure if I believe in it or would trust it to tell me about a horse's personality. My skeptical side makes it difficult for me to accept it as anything more than an old wive's tale.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My farrier gave np e Linda Tellington's book which contained a chapter on swirls. It was interesting and well detailed. 
What it also said was it is not only the swirls but also the shape of the face that details the character.

One mare I had and was never the easiest of rides though a wonderful character, had three whorls on her forehead which, according to the book means a complex character and she sure was that!


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting! Anyone else make a habit if reading these? 
I've never given it any thought, but now I'm curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fun topic, and I just went out to look at my horse. Since I know my horse so well, I would be inclined to agree with MyBoyPuck. But I know enough about horses in general to know that it is just the opposite for this horse. 

However, it's a good idea to have photos of all your whorls, summer and winter coat for identification purposes.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

in the horse

Jack Murphy, ,
Sean Arkins

Department of Life Sciences, University of Limerick, Limerick, Ireland
*Abstract*

Several species demonstrate obvious motor laterality (sidedness, handedness) in their motor function. Motor laterality in the horse affects locomotion and subsequently equine performance during training and may have inherent safety implications for equitation. Some of the most commonly used identification features in the horse are hair whorls (trichoglyphs), since their specific location and character vary to some degree in every horse. We investigated the relationship between the hair flow of single facial hair whorls and the incidence of lateralised motor bias in 219 horses when under saddle in ridden work. The horses exhibited significant differences in motor preferences with 104 left-lateralised (LL) horses, 95 right-lateralised (RL) horses compared to only 20 well-balanced (WB) horses (_÷_2 = 36.9, d.f. = 2, _P_ < 0.01). There was also a significant difference in the frequency distribution of single facial hair whorl patterns in the horses consisting of 114 horses with counter-clockwise (CC) whorls, 82 horses with clockwise (C) whorls and 23 horses, which had radial (R) whorls (_÷_2 = 38.87, d.f. = 2, _P_ < 0.01). Overall there was a statistically significant association between motor behaviour and facial hair whorl patterns in the horses (_÷_2 = 69.4, d.f. = 4, _P_ > 0.001). The RL horses had significantly more C facial hair whorls and the LL horses had significantly more CC facial hair whorls than would be expected purely by chance alone (_P_ < 0.05). The findings may provide trainers with a useful tool when attempting to identify simple, non-invasive and reliable predictors of motor laterality in the horse. Furthermore, given that efficient targeted training of performance horses during ridden work may produce WB equine athletes, the findings could assist trainers when designing individual-specific training programmes for young horses.


*Keywords*


Horse;
Laterality;
Sidedness;
Motor behaviour;
Hair whorl;
Trichoglyph
This article has scientific basis. It is based on an experiment within a controlled environment. I felt it was very interesting and may lend some understanding to horse behavior.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cowlicks are something I look at and consider when buying a horse. I know a lot of people don't believe in it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the information on what they mean. I will restate the original question. What do you see on this one? Does he have two like MBP says? I've read horses with more than one are difficult and dangerous. I've also read, though contrary to what MBP posted, that linear "whorl" means they are very people oriented and friendly.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't seen one on my horse's face but he does have quite a large whorl on his neck down near his chest. I have often wondered if the same superstitions apply if they aren't on the face.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

If I remember the Arabian legend correctly, the whorl on an Arabs chest is the thumb print of Mohammad?

Mine has whorls behind his knees, his chest, flank, and tummy.

I find the legends/old wives tales fun and entertaining. Fun to goggle on a cold winter night and your better half of to many years has football on. Which now includes, Monday night, Thursday night, Friday and Saturday is college football and Sunday day and night.......

I goggle a LOT in the fall/winter.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I will have to read Rowdy and Cowboy when I go out later! It will be interesting to see what the whorls tell me!
sarahfromsc I feel you on the football! Sadly I never get a break since my dad watches NASCAR when football season is over. Google and this forum is what keeps me sane!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, I'll take a shot at it. I found some extensive discriptions of hair markings which included something called feathering. I don't recall what they said about it, and now I wish I had kept that article. To me the horse in the picture has the feathering sworl. I am going to see if I can find that article for more info.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

*o Long swirls, especially those that extend below the eyes indicate a friendly and agreeable nature.*

This was the only thing I could find. The horse in the picture doesn't have a really long swirl but it is the closest description I could find. Its swirl is centered between the eyes which I understand is positive and elongated which would go along with what is above. What looks like scars mars the pattern some, but I am going to guess that the horse in the picture is good natured and easy to get along with:-|


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm....I can't say I've ever really noticed how the hair lays on my girls face but it is certainly something to take a look at! It is a very interesting concept.

I did a quick little Google search on "Swirlology" and came across _*this article*_ which lists many different patterns on different parts of the horse. Very detailed.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I would like to add one thing. If the shape of the swirl is not affected by scarring, it could be considered a double swirl known as a z swirl. This would indicate a horse with two or more personalities. The horse may do fine for several days and then it could exhibit unpredictable behavior later.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

One more observation. A single counter clockwise swirl at center of face with feathering towards the bottom. Feathering does not extend below eyes. Easy going horse that has average intelligence and that tends to work on the left side laterally.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i find it amusing and entertaining. Just like the one white foot saying, and prophet thumb and bloody hand markings.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Samson5261 said:


> I will have to read Rowdy and Cowboy when I go out later! It will be interesting to see what the whorls tell me!
> sarahfromsc I feel you on the football! Sadly I never get a break since my dad watches NASCAR when football season is over. Google and this forum is what keeps me sane!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have it easy! I have the Penguins, the Pirates, the college basketball tourney, and, sweet Jesus, GOLF!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

stevenson said:


> i find it amusing and entertaining. Just like the one white foot saying, and prophet thumb and bloody hand markings.


What's the one white foot saying? My horse has one white foot.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I think it goes something like: one white for buy him. Two white feet try him. Three white feet beware. And four white feet pass him on by.

Something along those lines.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

1 white foot buy him, 2 white feet try him, 3 white feet deny him, 4 white feet feed him to the crows ...
or the last line was 4 white feet and white nose shoot him in the head and feed him to the crows.
lol.. been a loong time since I heard it.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Swirlology has the same scientific value as fortune-telling. Might be fun to read, but don't ever make an important choice based on that.

About the white socks, in my language we have a different version, I'm writing the translation _and_ the original so you can note that the adjectives are there just to sound good with the numbers:

Horse with one sock, I'll sell him to no one (_balzano da uno, non lo vendo a nessuno_
Horse with two socks, he's like a bullock (_balzano da due, cavallo bue)_
Horse with three socks, he's horse for kings (_balzano da tre, cavallo da re_)
Horse with four socks, is a crazy horse (_balzano da quattro, cavallo matto_)


----------

